# J&L W6 burned Billet



## kulic (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone have information about impedance-drops in subwoofers burning out amps. Tru-Billet 4.100 with bridged C and D channels took a burn from a J&L W6, and I'm looking to learn more about the issue. Relative n00b, but slowly accumulating data. directions to links to relevant pages appreciated also.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

If the W6 is a W6v2 and had its coils in parallel you showed the bridged channels of your amp a 2 ohm load, which is equivalent to 1 ohm per channel unbridged. It is possible that this could damage the amp if it does not have certain types of protection circuitry.

This isn't the woofer's fault, though. You can wire the W6v2 with coils in series so that it presents a 8 ohm load to the bridged amp, which should be in the amplifier's "happy zone".


----------



## kulic (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 
I'm still trying to figure out what happened. 
I don't know if it's a v2 just says W6 on the grille. 
2ohms. Wired to bridged C and D channels on a Billet 4100. Worked great for a few weeks then during an extended jam session the whole thing went down. The amp has protection circuitry and being a newbie I assumed it was thermal (it was very hot) and went for a walk. Came back to the car and no go. ...much later after some testing turns out the D channel on the amp is out. So now a 3 channel Billet. It's running the sub fine again, maybe not as hard as 2 channels bridged but totally adequate.
I didn't do the install (and again, I newbie) so not really sure about how the configuration was done. It could have been anything. Sorry to cast aspersions about your product without being really sure of the situation. I should have been more clear on that. From now on will try to phrase such situations with more care. 
I have heard there can be impedance drops on some subwoofers just more or less out of the blue on the fly so to speak; apparently this causes the amp-channel to either go into protect mode or burn. Not sure if that's what happened here. 
Again, thanks for the reply.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

No offense was taken, kulic... I just want to help you sort out the problem.

It's pretty clear you have a W6v2

As I said in my first post, the W6v2 has DUAL 4 Ohm voice coils. They can be wired in series or parallel, so that the sub presents as a 2 ohm or 8 ohm driver. If you had them wired in parallel, the bridged channel pair was driving a 2 ohm load, which is the same as running a 1 ohm load on each unbridged channel. If this is outside that amp's "safe zone", it's possible that the amp suffered a failure as a result. I would suggest you check with Tru Technologies and ask them if there are any internal fuses or if the amp needs service.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea it seems like wiring the sub and amp combo incorrectly is that damaged the amplifier....it would work for a while but extended use would likely overheat your amplifier cause it malfunction


----------



## kulic (Sep 27, 2008)

yes, yes, & yes. 
issue resolved. 
thankyou!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

now add another 12w6 run it in series mate it up with the other w6 and you can show the amp a 4 ohm Load.... maximize your amps potential.... and add some cone area as well...


----------

